# what colour is this horse?



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i would call it a Cremello... but people dont like that so he would probably be considered palomino or maybe roan


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

It looks cremello to me.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like he's a cremello, he's sure is beautiful!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

i would say palomino. hes pretty light one. all the cremellos ive seen have blue eyes, which he does not


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Champagne. Cremello's have pink skin and blue eyes.


----------



## englishrider (Feb 4, 2010)

cremellos have blue eyes so i would say a very light palomino


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, cremellos have pink skin so he is definitely a pally. They can range in color from chocolate colored to nearly white, the typical golden color isn't a set standard.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Deffinatly not a cremello(I own one) he would need to have blue eyes to be a cremello and have pink skin. 

Looks like a normal light palomino to me.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Champagne. Cremello's have pink skin and blue eyes.


^^^Agreed. He's definitely not a cremello, but his mane and tail aren't white either...not sure where the buyer got palomino from? I'd say he's Champagne.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a funny coloured palomino at home, but I'd say he's champaign. Who cares what colour he is - he's flipping gorgeous! What is he bred for?


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny (Jan 4, 2010)

He defiantly looks Champagne to me.
What a beaut!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Just looks palomino to me. I believe Champagne would have pinkish skin (not the same pink as a cremello), this horse's skin looks to dark. So just palomino!
Identification


----------



## horsea (Dec 28, 2009)

That horse is gorgeous by the way! I think that he is a champagne, too.


----------



## countrylady (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you for all your replies ! its good hearing others thoughts it really helps !
well his a quarter horse and his only been doing trail riding but bred for barrels!
I think he is a light pally or champayne like you,s all said  THANK-YOU
Iam looking at him tommorow and riding him so hopefully all goes well !
Once again thank you i really appreciate it


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going to say Champagne as well...


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like a champagne to me. Def. not a cremello as they have pinky cream faces, not black


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

What color were his parents?

I personally don't think I agree with champagne. For champagne to lighten him that much, he should not have such a dark face - the dark muzzle should be a very faded grey if not pink skinned.

Also, the champagne gene isn't any more likely to turn him pure "white" then the palomino gene. Gold champagnes horses typically look exactly light palominos, allbeit a shade lighter then the original base color with lighter skin (often pink) and amber eyes that were blue at birth.

I just see a very pale palomino.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Some examples of pale champagnes:


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Actually i researched a bit more.. and i agree with MacabreMikolaj, i read that "light palomino. This shade is at the lighter end of the color range for a Palomino horse, but as the eyes and skin are dark, the horse is not a cremello."

So, i agree, the horse is a light palomino


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Champagne or a light Pally. Not a cremello at all. They have pink skin and blue eyes...


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

With black skin, it's impossible for him to be cremello, perlino, smoky cream, OR champagne. They all have pink skin.


Black skin and brown eyes = Palomino or dirty gray

Those are the only possibilities.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

I went back and read the other replies. And wow...








Roperchick said:


> i would call it a Cremello... but people dont like that so he would probably be considered palomino or maybe roan


What do you mean "people don't like it"? Even if someone doesn't like a color, it doesn't change what color the horse is. With no pink skin and no blue eyes, he cannot possibly be a cremello. I agree with you that he's probably a palomino, but where did you get roan from? Roans always have heads and legs that are significantly darker than the rest of their body.



charlicata said:


> It looks cremello to me.





omgpink said:


> Looks like he's a cremello, he's sure is beautiful!


Um, no. Cremellos ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS have pink skin and blue eyes. If a horse doesn't have those two things, there is no way they're cremello.



Honeysuga said:


> Champagne. Cremello's have pink skin and blue eyes.





shesinthebarn said:


> I have a funny coloured palomino at home, but I'd say he's champaign. Who cares what colour he is - he's flipping gorgeous! What is he bred for?





laurenlovesjohnny said:


> He defiantly looks Champagne to me. What a beaut!





horsea said:


> That horse is gorgeous by the way! I think that he is a champagne, too.





FehrGroundRanch said:


> I'm going to say Champagne as well...





Jillyann said:


> Champagne or a light Pally. Not a cremello at all. They have pink skin and blue eyes...


Champagnes have pink skin. It's just covered in freckles so it isn't as bright as the pink skin of a cremello or perlino or smoky cream. It usually looks something like this when found on a chestnut base coat: http://www.horse-genetics.com/images/Champagne-Cool-head.jpg



haviris said:


> Just looks palomino to me. I believe Champagne would have pinkish skin (not the same pink as a cremello), this horse's skin looks to dark. So just palomino!


Yep, you're right. The reason the pink skin on a champagne horse looks different than the pink skin on a cremello is because it's covered in tiny freckles. It's still pink, though : ]


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Thanks CloudMystique. I was almost positive champagnes had pink skin, but it's the one color I'm extremely unfamilier with. I had glanced at the Champagne Registry page, and naturally couldn't seem to find it and now when I look again, I see it was right in front of me. :lol:

*The usual way the Champagne gene affects a red (chestnut/sorrel) based horse is to create a golden body color with a flaxen, or near-white, mane & tail. This horse is usually registered as a Palomino, even though the skin is some shade of pink with freckles, not the normal dark skin of the Palomino. The term "mottled", under skin color, may allow for this in the PHBA registry (Palomino Horse Breeders of America.)*

Gold


----------



## countrylady (Jan 18, 2010)

Just looked up colours of parents.
Sire-Bay
Dam-Palomino

I got some photos of him today myself and he looked even lighter then these ones,will upload them so you can see.He was way better then i thought,beautiful to ride,so comfy,so balanced,great temp,very lazy though lol...but to be expected being out of work and paddock condition.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

countrylady said:


> Just looked up colours of parents.
> Sire-Bay
> Dam-Palomino
> 
> I got some photos of him today myself and he looked even lighter then these ones,will upload them so you can see.He was way better then i thought,beautiful to ride,so comfy,so balanced,great temp,very lazy though lol...but to be expected being out of work and paddock condition.


 
Well, that narrows things down a bit : ]

He can only be bay, chestnut, black, buckskin, palomino, or smoky black. It's quite obvious that he isn't any of those but palomino.


It's genetically impossible for him to be any type of double dilute (cremello, perlino, or smoky cream) because his parents only have one cream gene between the two of them.

It's also genetically impossible for him to be gray because gray is a dominant gene so ALL gray horses must have at least one gray parent.

It's genetically impossible for him to be champagne (UNLESS his dam was actually a champagne who was registered as a palomino)... but he still can't be one because his skin is black.



Good luck with him, anyway. He's really cute : ]


----------



## countrylady (Jan 18, 2010)

thank you cloudy you have been a huge help !
I will put some more pics up just trying to get it to work !


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

I agree palomino especially knowing his dam and sire's color. Also champagnes have malted skin.


----------

